# Playstation 2 - Your Top 10



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My favorite console of all time. How about you?

Also, what's your top 10 games for this console?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Not my favorite console, maybe not even in the top five actually. To be honest, I can't even really think of ten PS2 games to include in a top ten list. The GTA games, Hitman, that's about it.

I think I actually liked PS1 better; at least I remember more games from it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

10. GTA: Vice City








GTA III was awesome, but Vice City was the upgrade. Never played much of San Andreas, so... Anyways, I beat it and it was a fun 80's crime game. Miami Vice, Scarface style.

9. Resident Evil - Code: Veronica X








Finally! The story follows the Redfields again. Where you start as Claire, and finish the game as Chris. She finally finds her brother and they're reunited. Interesting extrapolation on the story of Umbrella Corps. and what they're up to. Different enemies. Pull back a little from RE3: Nemesis, and returned to being closer to a survival-horror again, as well, imo. Oh, and Alexia. What a villain with that pyrokinesis of hers. Totally rivals William as one of my favorite RE villains. And seeing Wesker back and perfected. Very, very cool.

Plus, it came with the DMC demo that I played again and again, and which eventually lead me getting that game.

8. Jak & Daxter: The Precursor Legacy








It was the only platformer on PS2 that I enjoyed (save its sequels, of course) and it was really refreshing. Fun, memorable story and characters in a bright friendly world. Daxter was a great sidekick. He kind of spoke for a our mute protagonist hero, Jak. Totally could see the influence of Crash Bandicoot, since it's coming from Naughty Dog, but yeah, again, it was a nice palette cleanser and just plane, universal fun.

7. God of War








Really set the standard for "Rated: M for 'Mature.'" Heh. Great reinterpretation of Greek mythology and, like Onimusha and DMC, another great stylized-action game. And so began a legacy of games made of, at the very least, quality that'll never go under a B-rank.

_*Wonder*_ if Azzarello was inspired by this in his retelling of a classic DC heroine.

6. Onimusha: Warlords








My first PS2 game. Ah, the first time PS2 came out and everything looked so real. Heh. Now, in hindsight, you can see how dated it is. Surprised the Onimusha series has yet to get an HD Collection for next-gen consoles. But anyways, it plays like a mixture of RE, in that you're very grounded and switch to a side-character, Kaede, briefly during the story because of injury or being stuck (a la Ada in RE2), and the eventual DMC elements, in that it's sword and sorcery vs. horror elements and you could embrace your demon form in bursts, and at the end truly embrace it indefinitely. So, I think, it inspired DMC, but instead of Japanese demons (within this fantastical retelling of a historical era in ancient Japan), it went Euro/Biblical. Very cool game. I even unlocked the Panda costume and things. If you can get the Bishamon O'Flute, then the Bishamon Sword (as seen in the pic/its all three elements combined), minions are taken out in seconds, bosses in moments, and the final boss, Fortinbras, less than a minute. He's cake with that sword.

5. Devil May Cry




Ah, Nelo Angelo (Vergil), the Protoman (Blues) of DMC. You fight him a lot throughout the game.

This stylized-action game changed my views on what a good action-adventure could be. The themes, the main character's badassery, all that. Good stuff. I completed everything. Maxed out every skill and weapons' powers, as well as beat it on Dante Must Die Mode, which basically Very, Very Hard Mode. Almost snapped my controller in half a few times, especially Nightmare (III). That battle almost was pretty much luck with all the skill you could achieve poured on top of it. You just needed that right oomph. Took me half a dozen tried. The final boss is easier than Nightmare's third fight. Ridiculously hard.

Too bad the second one sucked so badly, it insulted the original, fans and Capcom. Though I will say that it still holds as one of the stronger Capcom franchises. I'm also just learning that the first DMC was to be a radical change of direction for the RE franchise, but then changed it to horror/dark-fantasy sword & sorcery instead. I'm guessing RE4 with the Las Plagas was the direction they eventually decided taking RE.

4. Final Fantasy X








In my top 3 Final Fantasy games of all time (though I don't have an order for them. Was the first to have voice-acting, rather than dialogue boxes. Stunning cutscenes and in-game graphics. Just like Silent Hill 2, it through for a loop at times. Every character was interesting with their backstory and personalities. Even Kumari, who, no matter how much I leveled him up, gave him his ultimate weapon, and helped achieve every blue magic skill to copy (even Omega Weapon's Oblivion by defeating him), sucked. Heh. Even the summons (called Aeons in this game) were the souls of actual people and had personalities of their own. The final battle within Sin was interesting. It Starts hard against Aeon-ized Jecht, then smaller individual fights via possession of your Aeons, then the final, true evil, which I won't spoil. Though I really want to, because it was... Every Final Fantasy tends to have some kind of a message. Like an eco-friendly, humanity-friendly, or some such moral to give. And this one seemed to be leaning towards agnostic/atheistic views. And that hit me hard (in a good way). Showing that what you believe may not be what is. Ideologies, not matter what form they take--political, social, religious--can be toxic and pollute the world with _sin_. Emotional, thoughtful story. Fantastic bounce back from IX.

3. Silent Hill 2
http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/j...d__by_undeadmiko-d6nh70f_zps5070bca6.jpg.html
The message on the right has a lot of theories. The message on the left kind of reveals the ending/what kind of person James, the protagonist, really is.

My favorite of the series. The protagonist you lead around on these various mission-like scenarios to discover what the hell is going on, trying to find you wife Mary, who you thought was dead, gets a big reveal of this character you previously had sympathy for. Not to spoil. Gives more to the explanation of what Silent Hill is as a place, with Samael and all the layers/frequencies of reality to dark realities. Side characters are interesting, the endings, all of them, are great. Also, when I first started the game, and the opening cutscene ended, I (James) stood there in front of the bathroom mirror for about a minute or two before I realized I was out of the cutscene. Funny. Good graphics.

2. Beyond Good & Evil








You play as a character called Jade, who weilds a energy imbued bo staff and a camera. Yes, that's a right, a camera. Which was actually one of the few side games. If you captured each creature on the planet, including the bad guys, you were given something special for your 100% zoological documentation. But yea, anyways, the story is very touching. About a world of creatures, mostly anthropomorphic, who's life forces were being used to power the engines of this invading, evil empire. It's very Abe's Odyssey with that concept, accept, it's more fun. Stealth is a big factor, while fighting is usually reserved, not that she can't kick some serious butt. Especially if she's in a craft. Her (you) and a couple of her friends free the planet and save the lives, and souls, of the inhabitants of this Hillys, an alt-Earth like place. The story, especially the ending, is actually quite moving. One of PS2's missed games by gamers, sadly. Not even a sleeper. But it did gain a cult following, especially now that you can stream it on Steam, PSN, and XBL.

1. Kingdom Hearts








It was a masterpiece of gaming. And coming from elements that usually confound games being good, and that being crossovers and simply being a license game. In this game, a heavily licensed game, with all the properties mingling together. Final Fantasy worlds colliding with Disney's worlds left and right. It gave me Disney nostalgia and relit my love for all things Disney, it made me happy as an RPG and Final Fantasy fan, it made me feel like gaming can be art and something more than just simulating actions for goals or points. Not that I didn't complete everything about this game. Every keyblade, every secret boss, reaching level 100 and getting that secret ending post-credits, that was KHII preview.

It was a beautiful story, with lots of side games to do, great variety of elements to the game and gameplay, voice-acting was excellent, each world seemed like a new game, and worthy of an Oscar, despite not being movie. Heh. Imho, ranks up in the top 10, if not top 5 or top 3, games ever created. It must be played if you love Disney, Final Fantasy, RPGS, or if you're a gamer at any degree. Masterpiece. No exaggeration for effect when I use that word. _Masterpiece._

_------_

Honorable mentions: God of Wars II, Jak II, Grand Theft Auto III, Silent Hill 3, Max Payne, Max Payne II, Star Wars: Bounty Hunter, Star Wars: Battlefront, Star Wars: Battlefront II, Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver II, Legacy of Kain: Defiance, X-Men Legends, Extermination, and Zone of the Enders.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> 1. Kingdom Hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater. 

Get rekt.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No order. No top anything. Just ps2 games i enjoyed.

Zone of the Enders 1&2
Shadowheart
Grandia Xtreme
Firepro Wrestling Returns
GTA 3: San Andreas.
Dragon Quest 8
SNK vs Capcom 2
Oni
Spiderman 2
Armored Core series
Gran Turismo 3&4
Devil May Cry
Front Mission 4
Gradius 5
Maximo: Ghosts to Glory
Onimusha 2
ICO
Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven
Darkwatch
Fist of the North Star


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

In no particular order

Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
SSX
Tokyo Extreme Racer Zero
Hitman 2
Need For Speed Underground
Midnight Club Dub Edition
The GTA games


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

1) Resident Evil 4
2) GTA San Andreas
3) GTA Vice City
4) Gun
5) Mercenaries Playground of Destruction
6) Metal Gear 3 Snake Eater
7) Manhunt
8) Def Jam Fight for NY
9) ......
10) ...


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

10) Kingdom Hearts 
9) Shadow of the Colossus
8) Persona 3
7) Kingdom Hearts 2
6) Ico
5) Jak and Daxter 1 (never cared for the sequels)
4) God of War
3) Persona 4
2) Psychonauts
1) Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## Onironauta (Jan 25, 2014)

1-Shadow of the colossus
2-Jak & Daxter
3-ICO
4-Ratchet & Clank 2
5-Metal Gear Solid 3
6-Okami
7-MGS2
8-R&C
9-Beyond G&E
10-Tekken 5


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

1.) Simpsons: Hit & Run
2.) Ratchet And Clank: Up Your Arsenal/Going Commando
3.) Sly 2: Band of Thieves
4.) Downhill Domination
5.) SSX Tricky/SSX 3
6.) Midnight Club 3: Dub Edition 
7.) WWE Smackdown Vs. Raw
8.) Viewtiful Joe
9.) Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
10.) The Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction


...Something like that.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

This is the best console. 

Psychonauts
Katamari Damacy
Persona 4
Silent Hill 2
(these first four are definitely the most near and dear to me)
Ratchet and Clank
Dark Cloud 2
Final Fantasy X
GTA (all of them)
Tony Hawk's Underground 
Kingdom Hearts (didn't like the second one nearly as much)
Crazy Taxi
Bully


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't think of a top 10 because I never played a handful of the supposed "greats" that everyone has.

1. Kingdom Hearts
2. Fire Pro Wrestling Returns
3. The Simpsons: Hit & Run
4. Grand Theft Auto Vice City
5. Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven
6. Tenchu: Fatal Shadows
7. Persona 4 <-- I never played the PS2 original version, but I have the PS Vita version and know that this game is one of the best I've ever played...
8. Persona 3 <-- Same reason as above.
9. Devil May Cry

I would list Evil Dead: A Fistful of Boomstick...but...whatever.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

1. MGS 3 Snake Eater (by a big margin)
2. MGS 2 Sons of Liberty
3. God of War
4. 007 Nightfire/Tekken 5
5. GTA 3
6. Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus
7. Bully
8. Gran Turismo 3 A-spec
9. Madden 2001
10. Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Drakengard 
Cubivore
Robot Alchemic Drive


I'll post more later, I think


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

No one mentioned killzone?


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

10. Tekken 4
9. Final Fantasy x
8. Way of the Samurai 2
7. Jak 2
6. GTA SA
5. Resident Evil 4
4. Steambot Chronicles 
3. Persona 3
2. Persona 4
1. Yakuza 2


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Glue said:


> Robot Alchemic Drive
> 
> I'll post more later, I think


Robot Alchemic Drive is something I've wanted to play for ages. From what I've seen it looks like a really fun game.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Man i loved GTA, resident evil and spyro. Still have ps2 yet prefer to play ps1 games.

Anyone remember this?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Man i loved GTA, resident evil and spyro. Still have ps2 yet prefer to play ps1 games.
> 
> Anyone remember this?


 Yea, Gex was an odd one. He was a relative success, I thought, but as far as characters trying to be mascots for their consoles, Gex fell off the map and seemed to give up when the PS2 showed up, unlike Crash Bandicoot and Spyro. Whereas, Jak & Daxter and Ratchet & Clank would then push them aside eventually. I'll submit and say Ratchet & Clank won the PS2 war (especially because he went on into PS3 and probably will for PS4, unless Knack gets stronger as a series.)

Lot of gamergirls love(d) Spyro. Heh.  Purple dragon platformer, what more could a fantasy loving, little girl ask for. After the first three on PS1, it mostly went Gameboy with a lot of games, but it did have two on PS2, Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly and Spyro: A Hero's Tale. Did you play and like those?

RE - Code: Veronica X, RE: Outbreak and Outbreak File #2 , as well as Resident Evil 4 were for PS2. Did you play those?

I imagine you played at least GTAIII.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I did!!!


I stand corrected


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

TobeyJuarez said:


> No one mentioned killzone?


The first one is kind of meh that hasn't aged well in my opinion. It really is the second one that stands out in the series as the best, but that was on the PS3.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

in no order, these are my top 8 (can't think of 2 more)

rachet and clank
final fantasy x
final fantasy xii
kingdom hearts
star wars battlefront
gta vice city
mgs 2
mgs 3


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

10. Gran Turismo 3
9. Gun
8. Max Payne
7. Jak and Daxter
6. Spider-Man 2
5. Gran Turismo 4 
4. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
3. Star Wars: Battlefront
2. Mafia (although the PC version was far superior to the PS2 version, I loved the PS2 version all the same.
1. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

in no order

10. Gran Turismo 3
9. Metal Gear Solid 3
8. Kingdom Hearts
7. Ratchet & Clank 3
6. Resident Evil 4
5. Final Fantasy X
4. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
3. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
2. Shadow of the Colossus
1. Ico


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> *nods approvingly*


*patiently awaits spacemonkey's list*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've played the PC versions in most cases but sure, I can slap a list together.
> 
> 10: ObsCure
> 9: ObsCure: The Aftermath
> ...


Great list. Silent Hills and Max Paynes were pretty great. You have them in the order I would. Max Payne 2 lacked that strong, sometimes weird, 4th wall aspect, like him thinking he's in a comic (because it played like a crime-drama/action comic) to realizing he's in a videogame. But 2 was better gameplay (slightly), and it tied up loose ends (that the game retconned into being loose ends) and was good in its own way.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

timesplitters 2


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Just off the top of my head...I could probably spend an hour revising this-

Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Xenosaga: Episode 1
Final Fantasy X
Xenosaga: Episode 3
Final Fantasy XII
Devil May Cry 3
Devil May Cry
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
Persona 3: FES
Onimusha 2


----------



## flytatoe (Dec 9, 2014)

oh man the nostalgia of the ps2...so many memories of going to game rental stores...getting bubble gum from the machine on the way out those were simpler times. :')
no order

10 tony hawk underground
9 metal gear snake eater
8 shadow of the colossus
7 dbz buduki 

cant remember any more right now


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nefury said:


> timesplitters 2


 I've always wanted to play the Timesplitters trilogy. And I'm a hard sell with FPS games. If I'm remember correctly, the first two were rated "T" and the third was "M". Thought that was interesting. It's like Eidos, publisher of the first two, wanted it to be more universal or sales, whereas EA was like, "Make it as bloody as you want."

A fourth Timesplitters has been in development for so long, that a team of fans were producing the fourth one themselves, called "Rewind" (working title) and Crytek has given them the ok. Not sure how far their support goes, as in them actually throwing some funds their way, but that's cool of them to let them just do something more with the world they've created.



midnightson said:


> Just off the top of my head...I could probably spend an hour revising this-
> 
> Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
> Xenosaga: Episode 1
> ...


Onimusha 2: Samurai's Destiny was great. At first it was a let down because it wasn't Samanosuke, but then Jubei turned out to be a bada$s. Also, the selection of characters and how it affects your fights and story. The guy with the musket, Magoichi, the drunken spear guy, Ekei, the ninja boy, Kotaro (who, imo, was the easiest to get as your partner in battles), and the hardest ally to achieve, let alone love interest to gain, was Oyo (Oichi). The latter has some major connections to Nobunaga (not to spoil for those reading). But yeah, speaking of bosses, it had way, way more fun and more interesting bosses, including that final boss fight with oni-powered Super-Nobunaga (aka Oni-Oda) where he's like a devil and you're running and fighting. Good stuff. Also loved that they entire Onimusha series is a fantastical retelling of actual Japanese history, taking historical figures, like the Hitler-esque Nobunaga and turning him into a literal devil.

I've always wanted to get into the Persona series, as well as the Xenogear/Xenosaga series.

You'd think with streaming becoming bigger and bigger, we'd be able to get collected series, even if game series need to port games for completion. Like I'd love to play Onimusha Tactics and Onimusha: Blade Warriors, despite the low ratings. But you get what I mean.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've played the PC versions in most cases but sure, I can slap a list together.
> 
> 10: ObsCure
> 9: ObsCure: The Aftermath
> ...


play Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time. it strikes a similar mood to ICO and SotC

also I need to get on Silent Hill sometime (should i start with 2 or from the beginning?). and you would love the Resident Evil series, if you havent' dabbled in that before


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> play Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time. it strikes a similar mood to ICO and SotC
> 
> also I need to get on Silent Hill sometime (should i start with 2 or from the beginning?). and you would love the Resident Evil series, if you havent' dabbled in that before





likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm not in a very gamey mood as of late, but I'll def check it out at some point. Loves me some PS1 Resident Evil for the B movie survival horror experience. Was planning and probably still will check out the rest of the series. Not comparable to the pure awesomeness that is Silent Hill though.
> 
> And start from the beginning, meaning the original, not the (pretty bad) Origins prequel. As flawed as the original is (godawful cutscenes, dialogues and voice acting among other small things), it's still my favorite game. Play in the dark or don't play at all


Oh, yeah, what Euphoria said. Resident Evil: Director's Cut (which is the only you can find on streaming/download now, anyway) Resident Evil 2 (my fave), Resident Evil 3: Nemesis, and then Resident Evil - Code: Veronica X. They all have the same feel and survival-horror schtick intact.

Also, recommend Dino Crisis and Dino Crisis 2 to go along with them. Dinosaurs can be scary too! Lol.

Anyways, yea, after that RE4-6 become horror-action. Which then I'd also recommend Extermination, a little lesser known game out there for the PS2.

Resident Evil 2: Gaiden, which is an in-side the game sequel, like it takes place within RE2 in the sewers. You play as Leon and it's for Gameboy Color. Haven't played, but just sayin'.

Avoid the Gun Survivor quadrilogy, which in English is RE: Survior, RE: Survivor 2 - Code Veronica (PTSD Nightmare of Claire's; also can't find in NA), 3rd installment is Dino Stalker (great aim, but motion and durability...just too hard and tedious), and then the final game RE: Dead Aim, which is much, much improved. You should a zombie in the head, the go down, unlike the first Survivor, where it doesn't matter where you should, just how much you shoot. You can shoot a zombie in the crotch, and as long as it's 4 to 5 shots (with a pistol) it'll dead the undead. Heh. It's silly.

Moving on. RE: Outbreak and RE: Outbreak - File #2 . Great ideas, but poorly executed. The second I didn't even finish. Avoid these as well, imo.

Dual games RE: Umbrella Chronicels and RE: Darkside Chronicles recover 1-3 + Code: Veronica but as a rail-shooter. They're so-so. Take'em or leave'em.

Resident Evil - Operation: Raccoon City plays like Binary Doman or Spec Ops., if you're familiar with those franchise. Fun, but even on easy, hard as F-balls.

*So basically it boils down to RE1-3, Code: Veronica X, then 4-6 if you don't mind leaving survival horror for action-horror/horror-action as my recommendation. Operation: Raccoon City is a good game, but you just have to be really good at that type of game. I haven't beat, and I'm a hardcore RE fan, so...*

Also, have you played the Parasite Eve franchise? I can't remember your PS1 list, but they're action-rpg with a horror angle.

Also, for PS2 and to match your love of PoP: Sands of Time trilogy/quadrilogy (Don't forget The Forgotten Sands, which is kind of Prince of Persia: Sands of Time 1.5. Heh. As well as Battes of the Prince of Persia, Rival Swords. Then there's the reboot Prince of Persia from 2008 and a Gameboy follow-up called PoP: The Fallen King)... Devil May Cry and God of Wars are awesome. Honorable mentions: Chaos Legion (if you end up liking and DMC) and God Hand (which is pretty unique, though I'd say it inspired the PS3 games Anarchy Reigns, as well as Asura's Wrath. Oh, ****, and the entire main Onimusha series, without a doubt. I say main, because I didn't play the Gameboy Onimusha Tactics, which is way different, and Onimusha: Blade Warriors, which is an off-shoot fighting game.)

Other Survival-Horror that I can totally vouch for being true to the genre an extremely worth playing. Like, you're missing out if you haven't played...
*Galerians & Galerians: Ash (If you can find them. It's about a preteen with mental powers and he takes drugs to induce these powers. It's awesome.)
Manhunt & Manhunt 2 (Both PS2 and OMG are they genius. Rockstar basically made a game based on you serial killing people.)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've played the Leon part of RE2, and played I'm guessing about half of RE3. This series is on my "to play" list for sure, including the action-horror entries.
> 
> It's on my Firefox bookmarks, meaning possibly at some point maybe I'd be checking it out.
> 
> I've watched trailers for that and a friend of mine was playing it years ago, but it didn't call my attention. It seemed overly sadistic to me. And that's coming from the guy who thought Postal 2 was funny.


Haha! Yeah, in Manhunt you get very personal with your killings. People are freaking over that Hatred ( http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/hatred-the-video-game-glorifying-massacres-1234537/ ). It's just Postal IV: An Angsty Sociopath's Advneture - Misanthropic Edition. 

Oh, and you do realize that with the saves, you go from one disc to the next with RE2, right, man? You get the actual ending(s) that way. They're pretty much the same, just who fights "Ultimate" William and the cinematic is slightly altered on who gets to say the last profound words to the dawning sun. You gotta go through both discs, both 1 to 2 and then 2 to 1. Very worth it, imo. RE3 seemed like it'd be a sandbox game. More tough to find your way around, but I found it more of a straight-forward path than the previous two. Give it another go. And when you come across Nemesis, I actually recommend fighting him each time. He'll show up less, he'll have good on him (if you stand over his past out body, you'll pick something up). Usually not even evening out the ammo or healthy you may have lost, but it does make him not show up as much on random. I mean, boss fights'll still happen, but yea. He's my third favorite RE villain. William (G-Virus), Alexia (T-Veronica Virus) and then Nemesis (S.T.A.R.S. Slayer). Wesker is a very close second. I remember reading something about Nemesis' creation, he's an atypical Tyrant in that he has a parasite attached to him. So, maybe the whole RE4 plot with Las Plagas wasn't just out of thin air for the story's sake. Maybe it was already introduced in an unmentioned way through the Tyrant model: Nemesis. Hrm...

Also, if you have PC, Steam, XBL or PSN, then download Telltale's The Walking Dead: The Game. It's incredibly good. Canon to the comic book series, and has brought back the point-and-click in a big way. And if you like, Season 2 is already available. They're another of Telltale's episodic games, to where each episode is released each month (usually/Damn you Back to the Future), and each episode is almost like a game in and of itself. It's cool. Well, save the final episode, I find. They're usually the shortest from what I've played from Telltale's episodic games. Sam & Max: Beyond Time and Space, Back to the Future: The Game, and Walking Dead: The Game have had pretty short 5th episodes. Oh, and they're usually 5 episodes. (Jurassic Park: The Game is the only one I can think of that was 4) I kind of enjoy the monthly chapters. You buy the full game and it subscribes you to the episodes and while playing other thing or just doing other things, there'll be a surprise waiting for you. It's like ordering something online and finally getting it in the mail. You ordered it, but you're still kind of surprised to get. I don't know. I'm weird. Heh.

I'll stop rambling. I've heard the Clock Towers and Fatal Frames are pretty popular. Siren (PS2), Forbidden: Siren2 (Also on PS2, as well as PS3, is loose sequel (think Silent Hills in a way) game that's chopped up into episodes/chapters that have differing parts within each episode/chapter and, like the first, your interaction and use of all the character you get to use really alter things for each character and their endings. Everyone is a protagonist in the sequel, just like the first game.), and then Siren: Blood Curse (a remake of the first game).

I've been waiting for PSN to just subtitle in English "Sweet Home" and release it. I've tried downloading emulators, and I either suck a lot at getting it to work, or my computer doesn't have the right set up, or isn't strong enough for an emulator. :/

Speaking of stories changing each time you play and creating major replay value, The Thing for PS2 & Xbox is excellent, I've heard. Plus, you know, I love the movie. A license game that's good? Sounds suspect, I know, but I'd gladly try it out.


----------

